# Simple Ceasar and Alfredo



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

For all you Ceasar Salad Lovers this simple recipe is great and stands up to any other I’ve had!

CEASAR SALAD DRESSING
Dressing: 
1/4 cup (50 mL) vegetable_oil 
2 tbsp (25 mL) grated Parmesan cheese 
1 tbsp (15 mL) white_wine_vinegar 
2 tsp (10 mL) Dijon_mustard 
2 tsp (10 mL) anchovy_paste - I DID NOT USE THIS INGREDIENT
2 cloves garlic, minced 
USE ONLY PEPPER TO TASTE - NO SALT!!!
1/2 tsp (2 mL) Worcestershire_sauce 
3 tbsp (50 mL) light mayonnaise

Prep:
1. Dressing: In bowl, whisk together cheese, vinegar, mustard, anchovy paste, garlic, salt, pepper and Worcestershire sauce. Whisk in mayonnaise until smooth. Drizzle oil into mix and whisk until smooth. (Make-ahead: Cover and refrigerate for up to 1 day.)


FRENCH BREAD FOR GREAT CROUTONS!

Croutons - Combine garlic, oil, salt, and bread cubes in a bowl. Mix until cubes are coated evenly. Spread the coated cubes onto a baking sheet and bake until the croutons are golden. This should take about 10 minutes.



SALAD
1 head romaine_lettuce 
2 cups (500 mL) croutons 
1/4 cup (50 mL) grated Parmesan cheese 
Bacon Bits & DRESS


This salad is so good served with this delicious and really simple Fettuccine Alfredo:

FETTUCCINE ALFREDO
Ingredients
12 oz fettuccine pasta
3 cups broccoli florets
1 cup whipping cream
1/4 cup butter
1 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1 Pinch nutmeg

Preparation
In large pot of boiling salted water, cook pasta for 6 minutes. Add broccoli; cook until pasta is tender but firm and broccoli is tender-crisp, about 2 minutes. Drain well and return to pot.
Meanwhile, in saucepan, bring whipping cream and butter just to boil. Reduce heat and stir in Parmesan cheese, salt, pepper and nutmeg; add to pasta and toss to coat

YUM - :canflag:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

NO anchovies?!!?!!?!?  BLASPHEMY!


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Unfortunately not many anchovy lovers in my circle, BUT thanks for the reminder...I like em!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

lovetogrow said:


> Unfortunately not many anchovy lovers in my circle, BUT thanks for the reminder...I like em!


most people I know don't even know that anchovies are an ingredient... mainly because they don't do a whole lot of home-cooking


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

The way I like the anchovy is rubbed in the salad bowl...just a nice little flavour. Actually ready to serve this salad with some home made canalloni (meat/cheese/herbed/spinach stuffed noodles) to my fam this afternoon. Nothing like home cooking, and I love to cook for friends and especially family!


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

anchovies......even the cat wont eat them damn things....................


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Pitch in the anchovies anyway and dont tell anyone, they will never figure it out. Most Worcestershire sauces have anchovy as an ingredient, I never would have figured it out if I hadn't started reading labels.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

That looks like a real nice recipe! I have been looking for a new Ceasar salad recipe since I left working at an Italian eatery ...


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm still traumatized from realizing that A-1 sauce has anchovies in it. Leaving them out those recipes sound great.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> That looks like a real nice recipe! I have been looking for a new Ceasar salad recipe since I left working at an Italian eatery ...


It's one of the best I've had so give it a whirl you won't be disappointed


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

lovetogrow said:


> FETTUCCINE ALFREDO
> Ingredients
> 12 oz fettuccine pasta
> 3 cups broccoli florets
> ...


This recipe sounds great! Does anyone know of a way to make whipping cream from powdered milk? A quick :google: search did not come up with anything.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

mdperepper here are a few links:

http://www.ehow.com/how_2083537_make-whipped-cream-from-dry.html

http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1725,144169-244199,00.html

http://www.verybestbaking.com/recipes/28829/Whipped-Carnation-Nonfat-Dry-Milk-Topping/detail.aspx

Actually these look really good - think I might give it a try.


----------

